# Plastic Magazines vs. Metal Magazines



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

was loading some AR magazines tonight and the metal magazines seemed a lots harder to load than my plastic ones. What is your thoughts on metal vs. plastic?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As long as you have reliable function, it doesn't matter. Remember, your betting your life on it working correctly on demand.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just depends on brand. Magpul gen 2 and 3 are outstanding. I also have many quality metal ones. Of course I used steel and aluminum ones for many years.
The followers are the important part.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have the same problem, and have taken to wearing a golf glove to load up. Both types work okay for me.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Magpul and Lancers for duty use and aluminum/steel GI for stockpiling. I still think plastic wont age as well as metal.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll use either but I prefer Magpul mags.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I'll use either but I prefer Magpul mags.


 Day in Day out how can you beat a MAGPUl. Simple you can't.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I would look into something like this.

ThunderstruckSpeedLoaders.com ? AR-15 and AK-47 Magazine Speed Loaders


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Magpul PMags are my preferred magazine for the ARs. But I've never had a problem with the metal mags.
Metal magazine's for all my handguns which is ironic since many semi auto handguns are partially plastic!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Having said that^^^

Last summer I found a 5 gallon bucket with a piece of tape labeled MISC 2008 in my handwriting in the basement. In it was a bunch of gun cleaning supplies and a couple of metal 30 round mags. One was fully loaded. It worked with no issues. Those springs are very strong and most metal mags will probably outlive me.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Aluminum mags with no tilt followers. I generally buy CPD brand on line.


----------

